# hello Mr. mountain biker guy



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

first, i wanted to put this in the recycle bin because i knew it was silly, but apparently i couldnt do that, so maybe you ladies will find this silly. (i'm a lady too!)

ever see a guy, or group of guys approaching and for some reason you just assume they're a major stud because, the helmet and sunglasses cover the face pretty well....then they get closer and you realize its some crusty old man, but for some reason, thats ok because they just seem more attractive because they are on a mountain bike (i dont feel the the same for road bikers, go figure).

to summarize, you see a mtb'er approaching, and you're thinking "hey mr studmaster 5000, how are you doing........oh....oh well" 

guess i just have drunk goggles when i ride.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I wonder how many guys feel the same about me .

(I'm the crusty old girl)


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm sure its the same....points go up because you're the tough mtb chick!


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> i'm sure its the same....points go up because you're the tough mtb chick!


Definitely adds at least 3 points :thumbsup:

If you got close enough to smell me at the end of a long ride, that would probably be about minus 7


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

The most cool thing is that in mountain biking is that age doesn't matter. The age difference on our rides is often 20+ years, and has been up to at least 38 years.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

absolutely. my uncle is 60 and still going at it. i know guys 30 years older than me who could whoop me on the trails. goes to show you dont have to give up because of age/


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

An irreverent (or irrelevant) thread... I love these

I admit, I am older now then before, but even when I was younger I was crusty because that's what happens when the trail dust settles on my sweat.
Secondly.. I apologize to all the mountain and road biking girls for checking out your rack as you approach.. but when you ride with your jersey zipped down I can't help it... well I could help it but the genetic imperative I'm programmed with is quite strong. But it's all good because apparently you've been checking me out too! 

If you'd really like to meet me either.. 
1) feign a mechanical problem
2) chase me down (it's easy I'm an endurance rider I go slow and long).
3) saying "hey mr studmaster 5000, how are you doing........oh....oh well" should work as well

edit: whoops.. wrong door.. I walked in here through the New Posts.. didn't realize it was the ladies room...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

saint urho said:


> An irreverent (or irrelevant) thread... I love these
> 
> I admit, I am older now then before, but even when I was younger I was crusty because that's what happens when the trail dust settles on my sweat.
> Secondly.. I apologize to all the mountain and road biking girls for checking out your rack as you approach.. but when you ride with your jersey zipped down I can't help it... well I could help it but the genetic imperative I'm programmed with is quite strong. But it's all good because apparently you've been checking me out too!
> ...


i would fully expect a guy to check out a broad on the trail. carry on


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I agree; woman on bike automatically adds bonus points, woman on mountain bike more points, woman on properly fitted and speced mountain bike even more points, woman with all the previous killing it through the technical sections gets greek goddess bonus points.

_Disclaimer: my wife is the above person so I get a pass on the somewhat misogynist bent of the previous comment(s)_


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh hell yeah. A bike between the legs is dead sexy I don't care how old you are. (well over 18 anyway)


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

I've always been envious of the guys who have their ladies out on the trails. I'll take a lady in mtb shorts, jersey and proper bike any day over a supermodel. I've never been approached by a lady on the trails though.

My wife (45 yrs old, we're married 17 years) rides a little but not until very recently did she get bitten by the gear bug. This week I took her shopping and she bought spd shoes and pedals, 2 new jerseys, and a wind jacket. We also got her bike tuned up and modified. Its a hybrid and we gave it cyclocross tires, a lower stem, and Easton Monkey lite low rise bars. We also removed the kickstand and reflectors etc....The bike is much cooler and more enjoyable to ride. We usually do 45 minutes on hardpacked dirt trails.

Today was her first ride with spd pedals. She felt good wearing her new jersey and was pumped to get out there and "feel one with her bike with the spd pedals". She was frustrated learning to use spd at first and even fell once, but by the end she was loving it. I told her how proud I was and how damn sexy she looked. 

Cheezy story? Maybe, but it was a Great Day!!!


----------



## TRAIL CRANKER (Apr 9, 2010)

*Hey ! Thats MY I.D.*



NicoleB28 said:


> first, i wanted to put this in the recycle bin because i knew it was silly, but apparently i couldnt do that, so maybe you ladies will find this silly. (i'm a lady too!)
> 
> ever see a guy, or group of guys approaching and for some reason you just assume they're a major stud because, the helmet and sunglasses cover the face pretty well....then they get closer and you realize its some crusty old man, but for some reason, thats ok because they just seem more attractive because they are on a mountain bike (i dont feel the the same for road bikers, go figure).
> 
> ...


Thats my User id on Fitness singles MTBikerguy I thought you were looking for me?


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

There's one chick that rides on the trails and is banging. Whoops my butt to which is attractive, brownie points. Not a bad thing to ride behind her either  no reason tho. Guys perspective tho but its nice to know I still might have a chance after smelling bad and you ladys smelling like roses still.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweaty girls smell better than girly perfumes.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

monzie said:


> Sweaty girls smell better than girly perfumes.


The same goes for man sweat vs man perfume...................


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

WickedGood said:


> The same goes for man sweat vs man perfume...................


What we can ascertain from this post is you've never been stuck behind me on a trail.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I ride a local trail frequented by crusty old men. I am one of them at 40 years old. I There is one lady that rides there on a Santa Cruz all blinged out with King, thomson, XTR etc. The bike is white and pink and she wears white and pink. She is very fast and very attractive. I have seen her perhaps 2 dozen times and I usually make an effort to wave or acknowledge other riders. She has never once even looked in my direction.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

She's a roadie disguised as a mountain biker. There is no hope for that one.


----------



## frankenstein406 (May 11, 2007)

Dating profile 

Hi I'm a crusty old man. Likes biking, getting sweaty. Real sexy!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I must admit, I'm usually checking out Mr. Mountain Biker Guy's bike, not his body.... That said, those GQ models have nothing on a guy that will gladly be seen with crusty old lady after she's ridden 20 miles on dirt and goes straight to the local pizza place for some food.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

If I walk into a restaurant and there are two ladies; one covered in mud and wearing a kit and the other a model type, I'm easily going to think the mud covered kit wearing lady is way more attractive and would gladly walk into a restaurant with a mud covered honey than a model any day.

Yeah, the first thing that gets the once-over is usually the bike, I can't help it.


----------



## zkrazy (Jan 19, 2011)

All I know is the brunette loading up a Scion zip car at Skeggs yesterday was beautiful and I couldn't quite see her face. I'm pretty sure she caught me looking, but I was in a terrible mood after breaking my derailluer and walking out 2 miles, plus I doubt women want to be hit on at the trail head by an angry sweaty guy with a beer gut.


----------



## debaucherous (Jul 2, 2004)

*Thanks...*



NicoleB28 said:


> first, i wanted to put this in the recycle bin because i knew it was silly, but apparently i couldnt do that, so maybe you ladies will find this silly. (i'm a lady too!)
> 
> ever see a guy, or group of guys approaching and for some reason you just assume they're a major stud because, the helmet and sunglasses cover the face pretty well....then they get closer and you realize its some crusty old man, but for some reason, thats ok because they just seem more attractive because they are on a mountain bike (i dont feel the the same for road bikers, go figure).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the smile. It might have been me. I look good from afar, but close up I am far from good. :thumbsup:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

.....and mountain bikers are cooler and funnier than the general population. at least the ones i've met


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

What about the dudes in the tighty, tights? Twig and berries all on display, practically waving and saying: Hey, how you doing? That's pretty hot, right? Please tell my lycra-clad buddies that it's hot. Super hot.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

bluestatevirgin said:


> What about the dudes in the tighty, tights? Twig and berries all on display, practically waving and saying: Hey, how you doing? That's pretty hot, right? Please tell my lycra-clad buddies that it's hot. Super hot.


That's quite the pickle for those hot doggers. I bet they would have a bone to pick with your use of words.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

bluestatevirgin said:


> What about the dudes in the tighty, tights? Twig and berries all on display, practically waving and saying: Hey, how you doing? That's pretty hot, right? Please tell my lycra-clad buddies that it's hot. Super hot.


i know a lot of guys who dress like that. but i prefer to look at more streetish clothes. then again, function over style.

i tend not to have the same attraction towards road riders. i think they're too spandex-clown.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

rockcrusher said:


> That's quite the pickle for those hot doggers. I bet they would have a bone to pick with your use of words.


Uh, umm, the "buddies" mentioned are _my very own "twig and berries"._ They are my only friends. The ladies like lonesome guys in tight shorts, don't they?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

the ladies are not safe from bike shorts either. i'm afraid people who dont know about the padding, will see a huge moose-knuckle going on, and assume thats ME. actually, thats just one pair of unflattering shorts that i try not to wear often.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Haha, my girlfriend has a pair of shorts that give the giant moose-knuckle illusion. She will only wear them with baggies over top.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago, I was hiking with a couple mountain biker girlfriends and we came across 3 guys on mountain bikes. After they were gone, my friends were talking about the hot guys and all I noticed was the hot Santa Cruz bike. Hmmmm...


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

NicoleB28 said:


> first, i wanted to put this in the recycle bin because i knew it was silly, but apparently i couldnt do that, so maybe you ladies will find this silly. (i'm a lady too!)
> 
> ever see a guy, or group of guys approaching and for some reason you just assume they're a major stud because, the helmet and sunglasses cover the face pretty well....then they get closer and you realize its some crusty old man, but for some reason, thats ok because they just seem more attractive because they are on a mountain bike (i dont feel the the same for road bikers, go figure).
> 
> ...


I'm that 50 something guy you see on the trail, squinting to keep the salty sweat out of my eyes on a big climb that always says "You go, girl!" to the hiker types on their way down, and I always say "high fives" going by and almost always, it brings a great smile and laughter to their face when I extend my hand for the fives. Every now and then, one of them remembers me, and surprises me back on another ride with high fives.

Nothing makes people happy like earning respect from fellow exercisers outdoors. it's just contagious, the endorphin contact high.

I once, shortly after arriving at a trail head in Durango, CO, had two fine young early 30 something ladies ask if they could ride with me. We rode together for 2 days. Both of them gave me the ass kicking I deserved at 12,500 feet, when they finally fessed up to being triatheletes from Hawaii.

My GF was advised before I rode with them, and told me all they were looking for out of me was a chaperone on the rides. After a severe whupping by those speed demons back at the car, I asked them why they asked if they could ride with me... Something about the Hadley hubs on my bike, and that I was on a Niner and looked like I knew what I was doing.

Dirty Old Men aren't dead, but neither are dirty old women on Mtn bikes. It's all about muscle tone. And beer drinking capabilities afterwards.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

I never see hotties on the trails!!!!! But then again I don't look so hot either lol


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

All the hotties I see on the trails can never keep up... So I guess I make them lucky by passing them on the climbs and showing off my sexy butt on the way up 

If us guys like to ride behind you girls, I think the opposite is good too, no ?

Plus I have a sexy bike and I do my stretching at the trail head... So you girls are lucky to have me instead of crusty old men who wrap their wrinkles in Lycra


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

WickedGood said:


> The same goes for man sweat vs man perfume...................


Um...


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I was catching up to this lady while riding and was thinking to myself, "hey, she has nicely toned legs. Good skin too. It isn't very often that you see a younger female rider out here, cool." She did have nice legs, but she turned out to be in her 40s. Still good looking, but it wasn't the biker babe of my dreams sort of thing. So I think it happens on both sides.


----------



## saint urho (Aug 24, 2011)

40 is younger to some of us.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

zkrazy said:


> All I know is the brunette loading up a Scion zip car at Skeggs yesterday was beautiful and I couldn't quite see her face. I'm pretty sure she caught me looking, but I was in a terrible mood after breaking my derailluer and walking out 2 miles, plus I doubt women want to be hit on at the trail head by an angry sweaty guy with a beer gut.


Hey no need to be angry, Be thankful that it wasn't your leg.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I am 45 years old, and ride road bike regularly with a sixty year old woman that can pedal circles around men my age. I enjoy the company of women, because they look at things from a different prospective than I. If I stop and say hello to you on the trail, don't get the wrong idea. I am just a crusty old guy that is simply being friendly, and I genuinely care if you are having a good ride out on the trails.


----------



## Muddbunnies Riding (Oct 10, 2011)

hehe, this is a great thread!


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

saint urho said:


> 40 is younger to some of us.


40s is when they start lookin' hot. :thumbsup:

gabrielle


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> 40s is when they start lookin' hot. :thumbsup:
> 
> gabrielle


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

My wife is 42 and has never looked hotter.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Personally, I ride to get away from the nonsense of the world and not to troll for girls. Though I will agree that when we are at end of trail, seeing a group of girls coming of a hard ride is the best. For me, the best of this scenario is that this is something we share and enjoy!!


----------

